# Win & Win Infinite riser ?



## zal (May 1, 2007)

It's one of my all time favourite risers. Some people don't like the grip, I do.

Only problem is that the button hole is a bit lower than in most risers, so if your fingers rise above the shelf, they might cause some clearance issues.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Great riser!! Never knew why it had such a short run in the US, but I assume it was the grip. I shot some pretty terrific scores with it, and loved its lightness. Good luck with it!!

JC


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

titanium man said:


> Great riser!! Never knew why it had such a short run in the US, but I assume it was the grip.
> JC


most likely. i've always figured that most North American shooters have larger hands than most Asian shooters which would be why it didn't sell well over here. i know that that was exactly the case for me; my hand was too big for the grip. otherwise, though, it was a fine riser.


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the input - a fellow here is going to let me shoot a round with his in the next week of two - hoping it works like the 5 arrows I put through it - he might sell me of of his three.........hmmm. Hoarding bows.....? :wink:


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

*Infinite Riser*

Hmmmm, Thanks Zal in Finland and Titanium Man and Xcalibre - I have shot it for a week and with my Sky limbs the bow seems to work well - as well as the Bernadini does for me - not saying if that is good or bad, just encouraging. My engineering oriented son says to do three more comparison shooting tests - using same limbs, string and arrows - that I will do. Now who wants to sell me one ?


----------



## cttrailrider (Jun 10, 2008)

I know this is a old post, but I just love my infinite risers (I have 4). I have set two of them up for different shooting styles. I also have a Nilo riser which I also enjoy shooting. I may be a hoarder but I have over twenty different ilf risers of different styles and sizes. Some were set up for kids and new shooters when I was coaching. Archery is a great sport. I like to get people to try it and get them hooked. You make a lot of new friends that way. It also nforces to stay on my toes when the questions come. Best Wishes all.


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

The short run was due to the grip. The first production run had a grip that was designed more for "Asian" hands so the shelf was very short. A plastic ledge was added but that made the riser look a little cheap. I'm not sure why they just didn't build up more carbon around the grip, but they decided to add the plastic which often fell off because there are a few adhesives that bond with carbon. The carbon section also went from glossy in the first production to a dull finish as well then to one that looked more like plastic with no carbon weave making the riser look even more cheap. The Infinite was my all time favorite W&W riser. I also liked the Excalibur but that was a 23" only. It was their Fomax riser with Carbon where the cutouts were.


----------

